# Business owners with coffee machines - teach!



## Michaelb (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey,

Just wondering how many of you guys offer barista courses?

How much do you charge for this service?

Thanks.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Is this market research or are you genuinely interested in getting some training? Google would probably be your best bet.


----------



## Michaelb (Mar 27, 2012)

CoffeeMagic said:


> Is this market research or are you genuinely interested in getting some training? Google would probably be your best bet.


Hey,

This is more Market Research, finding out if small businesses would put on barista training.


----------



## remdex (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, I would be happy to offer barista training be it for yourself or for your organisation. I am a three times accredited barista and barista trainer having being involved with major global brands as well as small set ups in the UK so please get in touch if I can help at [email protected].

Regards,

Dex.


----------



## ricojon123 (Jun 29, 2012)

if you fancy a holiday in south/mid wales


----------

